# Need King Mackerel Pensacola Bay Report



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

*The king mackerel should be in Pensacola Bay and 3 mile bridge by now but I have not seen any reports. Please post a report someone !*


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I found 3 king in the pass over the weekend, but no luck for me in the bay at all this year


----------



## Mackerel mauler (Sep 22, 2013)

I caught one about 5 miles out but none inshore or recent


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I caught 3 big kings about a month ago by the 3mb. None since then. I saw 2 jump in the pass while I was trolling for reds today!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Its been about 2 weeks since I got one and it was 32.54#. I think they have left the interior bay.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

That was in my kayak btw


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

That is a very nice catch.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Should be a few around- they'll be a bit harder to find with the temps cooling down.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

That's a nice king! Can I have his head for bait? Lol. I couldn't imagine what a 90# looks like ( state record).


----------

